# Who's doing NanoWriMo for 2016?



## shivanib (Aug 26, 2016)

Who's planning on doing it this year?

If you have already in the past, I would love your thoughts on what worked, what didn't, whether you used any NanoWriMo resources/tools, etc. 

And lastly, why are you planning on doing it this year?


----------



## columbo1977 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey there

I have done it for the last 6 years and only managed to finish it last year, was so good. I will be doing it this year although will be moving to Fantasy this time. I think for me more planning is why it worked last year and that is why I am starting planning now so that by November I will have a clear idea of where I am going. I tried to be a pantser, but I think I am better as a plotter.

I am doing it because it focuses me and gets me writing each day I hope each year it will make me more prolific after the event but it never does, maybe this year will be different 

G


----------



## shivanib (Sep 2, 2016)

columbo1977 said:


> Hey there
> 
> I have done it for the last 6 years and only managed to finish it last year, was so good. I will be doing it this year although will be moving to Fantasy this time. I think for me more planning is why it worked last year and that is why I am starting planning now so that by November I will have a clear idea of where I am going. I tried to be a pantser, but I think I am better as a plotter.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! What are you doing to plan for this year? Are you setting certain types of goals? Organizing in anyway?

Also, did you end up using any of their resources last year or years previous?

(sorry for all the questions! Very curious for myself and for my own app and whether I should be building things in to help NanoWriMo users specifically)


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 7, 2016)

I intend to do it this year.  I read somewhere that it's 50,000 words during the month of November (they could at least have picked a month with thirty-one days in it).
In recent months, I have sacrificed my prose on the altar of poetry.  Between now and November, I need to organise some things to clear the way for my November wordbarf.  I'm an outdoor worker and often work later in summer.  By early November, I have to finish earlier.  Also, I want to have a major clear-out in my apartment and take another step towards becoming minimalist.  I also need to write a basic outline of what I wish to include in my offering.  Editing and proofreading will have to wait until December, as November will be more about quantity than quality.
50,000 words will be a tough schedule for me, but I will do it.


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope. I tried it last year and hated it. It just doesn't match up with the way I write - though kudos to those who knock out good stuff through it


----------



## kellypeace (Sep 11, 2016)

I tried last year but only got about 10,000 words down. A lot of things happened in November 2015 so I'm hoping this year will be less hectic and Ill be able to at least get closer to 50,000 or even reach it! 

I'm thinking this year will be better if I plan ahead, which I'm starting now. Never too early!


----------



## columbo1977 (Sep 14, 2016)

kellypeace said:


> I tried last year but only got about 10,000 words down. A lot of things happened in November 2015 so I'm hoping this year will be less hectic and Ill be able to at least get closer to 50,000 or even reach it!
> 
> I'm thinking this year will be better if I plan ahead, which I'm starting now. Never too early!



Agreed, last year was the first I managed to do it, but I struggled. Starting to plan now because I want to do it again but not struggle as much.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Sep 14, 2016)

I admire the work that comes out of NaNoWriMo. _Water for Elephants_ is one of my favorites. I tried NaNoWriMo for a few years. I am not interested in writing something other than my current WIP. So, it's a no-go. Lots of kudos for those who do attempt it. I would like to add that I enjoy using Novlr for writing my stories. In case anyone is interested, I think Novlr will release a promo around late October for November. I bought the $100 lifetime subscription at the time.


----------



## shivanib (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey hey, so I've been doing a lot of thinking about how I could put something on my app for NNWM for myself and others. I'm thinking something that could look like this:




I would love to run this by 1-2 people who have done it before to iterate on it and make it a helpful planning process. Anyone interested in DMing me and chatting about it? 

Planning seems to be the key--thanks for all the responses so far!! PUMPED!


----------



## columbo1977 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am in planning mode but have been lax the last week or so. Need to start on some fleshing out of the characters and a detailed outline for the whole story. At the moment I have a start, and ending and a couple of sub plots. I really need to tie it all together and decide on how I am going to get from A to B to C.

In better shape than I was this time last year.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Oct 19, 2016)

In case anyone is interested, I am willing to mentor anyone willing to participate in NaNoWriMo 2016.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Is there like an organized thing for NaNoWriMo this year?


----------



## bluemidget (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm gonna try again this year. I've tried a few times but never actually got to 50,000 words  I'm not a planner, I have a little idea that I'll work on during the 30 days and see what comes of it.  Good luck, fellow wordsmiths!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm very impressed with those of you who do NaNoWriMo every year. I started by current project as a NaNo, and got about 12,000 words done that first month. I've never written so much, that was a HUGE amount for me. I fleshed it out at leisure afterwards and now have reached a screeching halt  

I think I'll unofficially join you this year, but make myself write more on my current WIP every day in November.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 26, 2016)

50,000 words is a big ask and I'm feeling a little less confident today that I will manage it; I work full-time as well, in addition to doing all my house chores.
"Stream of consciousness" is one suggestion that I've seen, so maybe I'll just keep writing whatever comes into my head and make more sense of it after November.
I suppose that "a a a a a a " is technically six words, but I won't be doing it that way  .
Honestly, if I manage just 25,000, I will still regard it as a success.


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> 50,000 words is a big ask and I'm feeling a little less confident today that I will manage it; I work full-time as well, in addition to doing all my house chores.
> "Stream of consciousness" is one suggestion that I've seen, so maybe I'll just keep writing whatever comes into my head and make more sense of it after November.



Phil, if i managed to complete NaNo on my first attempt you can.... mind you I've never tried it again since ... You need to buddy up with someone. For me this was a great motivator.


----------



## PiP (Oct 31, 2016)

Who is participating in NaNoWriMo? Please don't forget to drop by and keep us updated of your daily word count


----------



## bluemidget (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, here we go! If I can get anywhere near half the required word count I'll be happy  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 1, 2016)

Fatigue got me last night and I had to sort out loads this morning.  I will spend about three hours on it this evening though.
I will only do a _daily_ update if I'm allowed to count those words too


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 1, 2016)

[video=youtube;hnHqEQjlPaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnHqEQjlPaQ[/video]


----------



## PiP (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone else in NaNo? 

How many words yesterday?


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 2, 2016)

I will do weekly updates on Monday mornings because I will likely be behind during the week and weekends will be for catching up.


----------



## bluemidget (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok - I got a shockingly bad 453 words done yesterday ! I was WAY too distracted. Am going to catch up today by writing in fifteen minute bursts here and there. Onwards and upwards gang - we can do this!!


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 2, 2016)

bluemidget said:


> Ok - I got a shockingly bad 453 words done yesterday ! I was WAY too distracted. Am going to catch up today by writing in fifteen minute bursts here and there. Onwards and upwards gang - we can do this!!



Indeed we can.  I will take pen and paper to work for when I have breaks (I'm self-employed).  It may be that my totals are a mix of typed and handwritten - to be copied up in December.  If I had a laptop, I would take it to work with me.


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm new to this forum, just jumping in as I start NaNo. This is my first year doing it and I want to get involved with the writing community. I've always enjoyed telling stories, and for me NaNo is a reason to make myself write since I don't usually make time to write in my day-to-day life. So for me, I'm doing NaNo because I want to be a published author someday, but I also just want to write my story whether anyone reads it or not. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 7, 2016)

Ah well!  Six thousand down, forty-four thousand to go.  I'm behind already.  One fifth of the way through the month (as of last night) would give a total of thirty thousand.  I am able to up my game though as it has been a pedestrian start.
There's no quality to it.  I'm doing autobiographical writing.  It jumps around chronologically as one thought produces another - just a mishmash of memories so far up to the age of about seven.
I've done some difficult things in my life, and this may well eclipse them all.
It hurts!
I won't be on here much until December because I'm writing it on an ancient computer that's now in my living room.  It's not internet connected as I wish to avoid the distractions.
My absence should not be misconstrued as not caring about the site or the people on it.  I'm just having to be a bit selfish in order to de-cobweb my thoughts and feelings.


----------



## bluemidget (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah I'm off to a slow start too but Im already up on last years effort so im happy so far. just under 7000 words for week one. I'll be amazed if I get anywhere near 50,000 ha ha


----------



## maawolfe36 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm up to around 7,000 words total so far. Not great, but this is my first NaNo so I already consider myself a winner since I'm making myself write. I doubt if I'll hit 50,000 but I'm still aiming for that, gotta try to get caught up. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 2, 2016)

An update:  As of midnight on 30th November, I had written 32,200 words.  I didn't manage the 50k, but I'm still reasonably satisfied with that number.  This is far more than I've ever written in a single month.  The quality is total crap, but it was never my intention to produce a polished jewel on what I regard as a partial, pre-first draft.


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 7, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who finished!  I did Camp Nano last summer and didn't finish.  lol.


----------

